

Computer Vision on Tap -- help a friend's PhD project - gcr
http://visionontap.org/

======
gcr
A friend of mine is working on a project for his PhD. Be sure to click the
"Help us improve" button on the top; his paper deadline is tomorrow! Thanks.

------
pbhjpbhj
Is it based on Scratch? <http://scratch.mit.edu/>

Just looks very similar in the layout of the program parts.

~~~
kgc
It's based on Scratch w/ help from the Scratch team - (and it's the beginning
of a master's thesis)

------
beagle3
This is cool. Is any of the source code open? What could you tell us about the
libraries used? (Is that OpenCV ported to flash or something?)

~~~
kgc
The source code isn't open at the moment, but that should change. The face
tracker is a library called MariLena.

